# Electric Kart build



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I've come to need my own vehicle as a test bench for some of the Sevcon Gen4 systems. A motorcycle is too limiting for easy change of a motor, so I started looking at Karts. I wanted an offroad kart, but they take up a lot of room and I'd need a trailer. Then I found a nice Race Kart near me that was super cheap and didn't have an engine...... and I bought it. It was in great shape and he threw in a Kart stand, Engine mount and a race computer.

So I'm documenting the build here (and my personal project site http://excessive.engineering/).

The kart:
Swiss Hutless Race Kart (Hydraulic disk brakes, adult size)

The drivetrain:
Motor: I'll start with an ME1507, then an ME1304 and finally try an Zero 75-7 High Temp I'm getting
Controller: Sevcon Gen4 Size 6 for now, but I've got a Size 4 coming that I'd like to also test

Battery: I found some Saft VL41M batteries for sale and I couldn't turn it down. Working on getting these delivered now. I'm thinking I'll try to pack as many as I can and do at least 2p. The cells have a 150A continuous and 300A for 30s rating, so that would be 300A continuous and 600A for 30s if I did 2p. I'd like to get as close to 72V as I can, but ultimately it depends on how many fit on the chassis. They're large cylindrical, 41Ah LiIon batteries. About 8.75" tall and 2.2" in diameter with screw terminals for connection to buss bar. They weigh about 2.35lbs each.

BMS: Thinking about ZEVA V3 BMS, one for each side.

Motor Mount: I'm getting 2 of them to test. The other will be used as a bench motor-mount.
1) Original Kart Engine mount + Manta 2 Motenergy Base Plate from eBay
2) Kartmasters.fr kart mounting plate. Made to bolt onto the kart and motor without modification

Sprockets:
Motor: Amp 428 pitch 11T 7/8" sprocket
Axle: 28T 40mm hub 428 pitch aluminum to replace the 40mm hub and 219 pitch sprocket that is on there now

Display: Sevcon Clearview for now, but working on something else.

Charger: Offboard DeltaQ QuiQ programmed for Lithium.

Other items:
Contactor: LEV200
Wiring harness: EMF-Power Sevcon Harness
DC-DC: Sevcon 500W for powering BMS and any other LV things I need. I may eliminate this and use a small 12V pack.


I'm trying to use as much of the items I currently offer at www.emf-power.com, so they get some extra testing, and people can see how reliable they are in practice. Plus, I can make tweaks and test for people much more easily.

Pics:
http://excessive.engineering/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/imagejpeg_1.jpg
























































Here's a ME1507 setting on the frame for reference:









Here's a ME1304 setting on the Engine mount for reference:









Engine mount:


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Pics of the batteries:


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

frodus said:


> So, my business has been selling quite a few of the Motenergy and Sevcon packages, and I've come to need my own vehicle as a test bench. A motorcycle is too limiting for easy change of a motor, so I started looking at Karts. I wanted an offroad kart, but they take up a lot of room and I'd need a trailer. Then I found a nice Race Kart near me that was super cheap and didn't have an engine...... and I bought it. It was in great shape and he threw in a Kart stand, Engine mount and a race computer.
> 
> So I'm documenting the build here (and my personal project site http://excessive.engineering/).
> 
> ...


Very kool! 

What is the cost of your kart conversion kit?

Motor, controller, contactor, battery pack, charger, display etc.

What is your estimated "top speed"? (with the set up you have described)

* I didn't see the kart build info on your site (mostly brewing stuff)


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Functional Artist said:


> Very kool!
> 
> What is the cost of your kart conversion kit?
> 
> ...


I sell motor/controller/contactor/charger/Sevcon Clearview display only. I do not sell batteries or a BMS at this time. Go to my site and take a look at my prices, and submit for a quote and I can see if I can work some numbers for you.

Not sure what to expect top speed, but others using a similar setup are getting 70mph+ with Lipo.

I haven't updated my excessive.engineering site yet, but the info above is what I'd post there anyway.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

frodus said:


> I sell motor/controller/contactor/charger/Sevcon Clearview display only. I do not sell batteries or a BMS at this time. Go to my site and take a look at my prices, and submit for a quote and I can see if I can work some numbers for you.
> 
> Not sure what to expect top speed, but others using a similar setup are getting 70mph+ with Lipo.
> 
> I haven't updated my excessive.engineering site yet, but the info above is what I'd post there anyway.


 
70 MPH on a go kart (~4" off of the ground) WOW! 

You have a lot of very kool stuff 
...but, ~$2,500.00 (plus the kart) 

It seems more like professional & competition type stuff, than DIY

IMO

If your "average Joe" (DIY'er) puts a set up, like you describe/sell, on an "average kart"
...someones gonna get hurt 
(so, make sure your business is "held harmless")


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I appreciate your concern, but I've been selling kits since 2010 and never had any issues. People are DIY, and they know what they're doing. Most people convert Motorcycles, Golf karts, Small cars and only a few are for competition/racing. 

Also, realized, that this is a TEST BENCH for me, and I'm just sharing the build progress, just like everyone out there. I'm not trying to sell a finished kit to go in a kart, it's just a vehicle I chose as a test-bed.

And please do some research. "$2500", as you mentioned, for a brushless motor/controller/display/harness is actually pretty reasonable in the market. If it's too much, then I think maybe consider a forklift motor and used Curtis Series wound motor controller. This is all new equipment, designed and built for medium power applications.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

frodus said:


> I appreciate your concern, but I've been selling kits since 2010 and never had any issues. People are DIY, and they know what they're doing. Most people convert Motorcycles, Golf karts, Small cars and only a few are for competition/racing.
> 
> Also, realized, that this is a TEST BENCH for me, and I'm just sharing the build progress, just like everyone out there. I'm not trying to sell a finished kit to go in a kart, it's just a vehicle I chose as a test-bed.
> 
> And please do some research. "$2500", as you mentioned, for a brushless motor/controller/display/harness is actually pretty reasonable in the market. If it's too much, then I think maybe consider a forklift motor and used Curtis Series wound motor controller. This is all new equipment, designed and built for medium power applications.


Quote of the day
"People are DIY, and they know what they're doing." LOL 

Who is your "target demographic" for a $2,500.00 go kart, lawn mower or even a motorcycle conversion kit? 
...plus batteries?

...must be people with more dollars than (cents) sense

* I have done "tons" of research 

IMO 
Yes, that's too much for a DIY go kart or a lawn mower conversion kit
...maybe for a "nice" motorcycle 
…& aren't those motors kinda small to propel a car?

Keep on testin' I'll follow. 

Just my (2) cents
...sorry to mess up your "free" advertisement.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

> Keep on testin' I'll follow.


Please follow, but please stop commenting unless you have something constructive to add.


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Travis, I think it's a great idea to set up a test bed for these motor/controller combinations. I'll be watching this closely. Personally I'd be tempted to go with a single string of the Saft cells and exploit the maximum voltage of the controller. If they can handle 300A for 30 seconds, they should be able to dish out 500A for a few seconds at a time, and on a vehicle as light as this you're unlikely to be able to use max power for any longer. Do you have any plans to experiment with regen?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

sub'd

This is a great project. A good quality motor dyno would easily cost $5k or more, so you are way ahead with the ability to test the entire system working together. Plus have the ability to swap out various components for evaluation, and have some fun doing it.

Converting a car to electric is not trivial or inexpensive.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's a great way to test a few setups and configurations. And fun!

I'm planning on trying high voltage first. I need a charger that can go higher than my deltaq 72v (100v max). The 96v version goes to 130v. 

I want to set up neutral regen to act like engine braking. I might interface something to the brake input to give more. That's the great thing about this test vehicle. I can try it all so I know how it affects my customers with custom setups. 

I measured last night and I think I can get about 20 cells on each side. And 2 packs.
20s2p would be high current and lots of torque. 

I might do a second pack with 30s1p which would max out the controller.

I want to get a bunch of these cells since they're available and pretty easy to config.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry for lack of updates. This took a few turns. Many of you know that I had a business selling motors and controllers. I was put into contact with Topkart to supply them some components. Eventually, I worked with EVDrive (in Oregon) and Topkart to develop a kit that should be available later this year, called the Ion. I'm abandoning my Swiss Hutless cart because we'll have a Topkart chassis.

Here's an article:
https://kart360.com/2019/top-kart-usa-in-final-development-stages-of-competitive-ev-ion-package

Short video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miyi2gQZ7Qg


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmm...article says 15.3kWh battery. Hope that's a typo and not what they are actually expecting!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

It says 15.3kW, so I'm not sure whats up. You know those writers switching units and stuff!


----------

